# should i get another budgie for a 10 yearold budgie?



## seph (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello,

I just got this male budgie a year ago, but hes actually 10 or 11 years old. He has been alone all his life, should I get a young friend for him? I don't know if he'll like it or not. I work most the day and he only has mirrors to keep company during this time (but I just read that mirrors are not good for them as it can make them get mental illnesses). I feel bad because they are supposed to be in herds.

Also, a few months ago he had Avian Gastric Yeast infection, but he went on this medication for a month and the avian vet said he doesn't have it anymore, and I took him back about 3 months after that and the avian vet said he still doesn't have it anymore. But can another budgie still catch it even if it is not present in the budgie (like he can still be a carrier?). I wouldn't get another budgie if it meant he would also get sick.

Also, if I was to get a new young bird, should I get a male or a female? I know they say same sex can get along but maybe he would like to be with a female bird?

I'm thinking if its a young female bird then he won't have to worry about his territory being in danger?

please help, I just want him to be happy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you for taking in the older budgie.
Since he's had mirrors all of his life, taking them away from him now would simply be cruel. 
Let him enjoy them during the years he has left.

I would not recommend getting a "friend" for a budgie that has been alone for so many years.
Chances are that he would feel overwhelmed by another bird at this point in his life and he needs to be allowed to just live peacefully from here on out.
Getting a female budgie would simply add to the challenges (assuming the two of them did get along and there is no guarantees that they would) because then you would have to be careful to discourage any possible breeding.

If you should decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given excellent advice. 

Be sure to read through all of the links provided above, which contain most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

You've come to the best possible place to keep posted on the very best of budgie care practices!

I can't wait to meet your sweet boy! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

